# Best place to get hydrographic film



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Check out Liquid Concepts or TWN. Remember you probably will have to buy a minimum of 5 meters at a time. So around $60 for that much. They also sell activator by the gallon too.

Purchasing this way is much better than the kits IMO.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

buckhead said:


> Check out Liquid Concepts or TWN. Remember you probably will have to buy a minimum of 5 meters at a time. So around $60 for that much. They also sell activator by the gallon too.
> 
> Purchasing this way is much better than the kits IMO.


Thats what I was thinking also. You get much more film this way and end up spending about the same amount of money.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Film you can get from all over... Do not, I repeat, Do not get anything from El Paso Hydrographics... You will regret it. 

Keep in mind that grabbing some film and some activator will not yield immediate awesome reults. Rattle can paints and some cheap items will dip, but you will not get the results your looking for. Get some water based paints (unlimited dipping window, great adhesion) and a couple of spray guns with 1.3 or 1.4 mm tips and go paint.

Remember if you do bare metals you must etch and prime, or use self etching primer... Then base paint, then dip, then clear with at least 2-3 coats


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

Sounds good 870. I've read people say to use water based, but some of the kits come with rattle can paint. I guess I don't realize why water-based would be different than others, if they were both fully cured. Help me out if you know the answer. I've read lots on the subject and try to learn everything before jumping in.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

The rattle can paints are mainly solevent based and have additives in it to make them stick and cure faster.. Their general use is for light touch ups and not generally for use as a base coat. Water based paints hold the pattern far better and yield better results... You have to keep one thing in mind, when you dip a part, you not only liquify the pattern, you also reactivate the paint. The pattern bonds with the paint and therefor produces far better results. Some rattle can paints have a very limited dipping window and the results suck because the pattern did not fully engage the paint. 
I have seen patterns completely slide off a part, mainly because the dipper used crap paint.... The dip doesn't just wrap to the part... It bonds with it.

With rattle can paint you have to dip between 15 minutes and 8 hours depending on the paint... With the water based I'm using right now, I can dip up to 12 days after I paint the part... or, at least thats the longest I've waited...


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, I heard some places are going to go processor only.. But, the kits will probably remain available...


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

I've heard that as well. Hopefully I can find a distributor that has the pattern I want.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

nthewild said:


> I've heard that as well. Hopefully I can find a distributor that has the pattern I want.


What pattern is that?


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

i'm torn between vanish camo wtp-358 and timbertec green rc-210. I've sent out a few emails, but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

im looking realtree ap film or either a decent price on having my hha sight dipped. what is the turnaround time on getting an item dipped?


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

stockcarkid3 said:


> im looking realtree ap film or either a decent price on having my hha sight dipped. what is the turnaround time on getting an item dipped?


Call Don at Camo Solutions... Some dippers can come close to matching the pattern, but Don has a Real Tree license...


----------



## delani's dad (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone have some suggestions for a dipper that is close to MI and has predator camo? Thanks in advance and sorry about the hi-jack. Mike


----------



## HMD1 (Nov 25, 2012)

I can dip it for you if you still need done. Im me and let me know what you need done.


----------

